# How do we recognize spiritual warfare?



## Blue Tick

I know this may sound like a dumb question, but how do we recognize spiritual warfare?

What are some examples? In the past when I was attending a Dispensational/arminian church everything was warfare! Redlights, printer not working, copy machine broken, kid's demon possessed, volunteers not showing up, the list goes on.....


Anyway, since I became a Calvinist I don't seem to "experience" so much warfare anymore. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## Scott Shahan

Blue Tick said:


> I know this may sound like a dump question, but how do we recognize spiritual warfare?
> 
> What are some examples? In the past when I was attending a Dispensational/arminian church everything was warfare! Redlights, printer not working, copy machine broken, kid's demon possessed, volunteers not showing up, the list goes on.....
> 
> 
> Anyway, since I became a Calvinist I don't seem to "experience" so much warfare anymore. Has this happened to anyone?



2 Corinthians 10:4 For the weapons of our warfare are not of the flesh but have divine power to destroy strongholds. 5 *We destroy arguments *and *every lofty opinion raised against the knowledge of God*, and *take every thought captive to obey Christ*, 6 being ready to punish every disobedience, when your obedience is complete.

Pay attention to what the *idol factory *is doing....


----------



## BobVigneault

We got a pretty good thread going here on this topic.


----------



## tcalbrecht

Stan Gale has written a helpful book titled [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Warfare-Witness-Contending-Opposition-Evangelism/dp/1845500792"]_Warfare Witness: Contending with Spiritual Opposition in Everyday Evangelism_. [/ame]

Stan is a friend of mine and pastor of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of West Chester, PA (PCA).


----------



## Dieter Schneider

On Christian warfare I recommend the following (in that order!):

1.Dr Martyn Lloyd-Jones on Ephesians is superb! I prefer him to Calvin!
2.Thomas Brooks (Precious Remedies), see http://www.gracegems.org/Brooks/precious_remedies_against_satan.htm
3.John Bunyan (Holy War) http://www.reformedreader.org/rbb/bunyan/holywar/toc.htm
4.William Gurnall (The Christian in Complete Armour; not for the faint-hearted), see http://www.ccel.org/g/gurnall/armour/home.htm


----------



## Bandguy

Well, you see. Here is the way it is. You know, the librarian, the local government officials and witches are all plotting a takeover of the old small town working in conjunction with the devil and his demons. God and his angels have a few faithful prayer warriors who give them strength to fight the devil and his demons whenever they pray....but watch out, because God and his angels will lose their power if you stop praying... oh wait...I am sorry. That was in the Perretti fiction full of false doctrine and heresy called "This Present Darkness". I can definitely relate to the problem of being around all this wrong teaching and wondering what true spiritual warfare is. I truly think, upon further reflection, that it may have something to do with sanctification and mortification of sin. Check out Romans 7 and 8.


----------

